# Meklē produktu? >  Nepieciešams īpašs slēdzis

## Skrubis

Tātad ir nepieciešams īpašs slēdzis- kas būtu nospiežams un to vienreiz izdarot tas nevis doto 0-1-0, bet gan 0-1-0-1-0 un 0-1-0-1-0-1-0 kur nulle ir izslēgts, 1 ieslēgts. komandu padošanai elektro ierīcei (biznesa sikrets), ieteicams pēc iespējas mazāks. 

kaut kas līdzīgs šim:
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=35-603-07
vai
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=35-657-51
nezinu ko meklēt. Ieteicami ja nav nepieciešama ārējā barošana, bet ja ir nepieciešama ārējā barošana, ieteicams lai spēj baroties ar pulksteņu/kalkulatoru baterijām ilgāku laiku.

kādi varianti?

----------


## Texx

Zīmē Karno karti un taisi no loģiskajām ciparu mikrenēm augšā.

----------


## Skrubis

hmm, varētu lūdzu paskaidrot zem kādiem keywordiem meklēt googlē?
cik saprotu prasa diezgan palielas zināšanas elektronikā, jo neko vairāk kā pārbūvēt pastūzi nav sanācis darīt.

----------


## malacis

Dizainiski neatbilst prasībām, taču funkcionāli atbilst: veco telefonu numura uzgriežamā ripa

----------


## dmd

labākas atbildes tev saņemt palīdzēs atbildes uz jautājumiem 
kāda slodze ir paredzēta slēdzim
kādi ir laika intervāli starp 0 un 1 
cik naudiņas esi gatavs maksāt (šaubos, vai šāda lieta būs sameklējama gatava, taču adekvāts piedāvājums varētu arī ieinteresēt kādu elektroniķi uzlodēt tādu)
cik daudz to verķu tev ir vajadzīgs 

EDIT: ja esi apņēmies taisīt pats, tad atbildes būtu nepieciešamas uz pirmajiem diviem  :: 

lai veicas

----------


## Skrubis

īstenībā jā, ripa darbotos, bet neder šim konkrētajam gadījumam.
tas viss ir jāiegūst pēc iespējas miniatūrāks un ar pēc iespējas mazāku energopatēriņu.
intervāls manšķiet nav būtisks, būtiski ir tas ka signāls tiek pārtaukts un nodots otrā galā kā nepieciešams.
izturībai pašam mehāniskajam slēdzim ir jābūt pašai augstākajai, jo to gala lietotājs spaidītu daudz un dikti.
lai iegūtu tā teikt prototipu būtu gatavs diezgan ieguldīt no citām lietām uzkrātas naudas, un ja lieta aiziet tad jau jādomā par kādu kautvai chinese ražotāju. Svarīgi ir uztaisīt prototipu kas pilnībā darbotos un derētu kā atsperšanās punkts biznesa idejai.

varbūt dārgo izmaksu un sarežģītības dēļ vēl neviens par ideju nav iedomājies.

----------


## ansius

gan jau ka ir iedomājies un sen ražo. Piedod manu pesimismu, taču patentu arhīvos esi skatījies? pie tam tas ko tu domā ir realizējasms vienkāršu mikrokontrolieri un litija bateriju.

ā un vēl kas, ja es izdomātu tev risinājumu, tad piedod bet vismaz puse no peļņas man. Ja nevari pats izdomāt, tad kāpēc domā, ka tev visi tagad tavam uber izgudrojumam palīdzēs tapt, pie tam ne ko nenopelnot arī ilgtermiņā?

----------


## zzz

Hmmmm, jaunais izgudrotaajs puulaas sms rakstiishanai speciaalas pogas izgudrot  ::  vai nez kaada tur taa iipashi slepenaa biznesa ideja?

Fignjoi stradajete, tovarisch.

----------


## Skrubis

nē, nekas nav patentēts, vismaz US.

nu ja kādam ir interese palīdzēt elektronikas ziņā, tad padodiet ziņu symbiannut (at) gmail.com, jo cik redzu te jau fleims sākas, kā jebkurā biedrus cienošā forumā.
nu nu nu, elektronika tur ne puse no darba.

----------


## zzz

Un taatad jums, jaunais izgudrotaaj, jaagriezhas pie foruma daliibnieka vaardaa raimonds1 personiigi, vinsh taads patriotiski un innovatiivi noskanjots indiviids, katraa zinjaa paliidzees.

----------


## Raimonds1

Saskatu šeit vismaz pāris biznesa problēmas - laba poga, kuru var bezjēgā ilgi spaidīt un novēršot ""kontaktu""drebelēšanos pērkot mazāk par 10 000 gab un elektronikas komponenti plus darbs plus neskaidrais pieprasijums/tirgus varētu nokāst visu profitu.

----------


## zzz

Fuuuuuj, raimondinj, ko ta tu jauno izgudrotaaju kritizee, nevis paliidzi, maitas gabals. Taa nekaadas innovaacijas nesanaaks.  :: 

Otrkaart, tur viss ir "siikreetaa biznesa ideja" taapeec ej ka tu to visu apspriest ar jauno izgudrotaaju privaati, citaadi sagrausi shaa patentu tiesiibas, vo.

----------


## jeecha

Kautkas liidziigs ir "double action tact switch" (vai "dual action" vai kaa nu kurais razhotaajs taas sauc). Tajos ir divi kontakti - viens savienojas pogu nospiezhot liidz pusei, otrs nospiezhot liidz galam. Taadus lieto piemeeram foto kameraas - nospiezhot pogu liidz pusei autofokuss, nospiezhot liidz galam nobildee. Ar shaadu pogu var dabuut tevis mineeto - pati poga vienaa spieshanas ciklaa dotu 00-01-11-01-00, kam pielietojot XOR sanaaktu tevis gribeetie 0-1-0-1-0.

Probleema buus shaadas pogas nopirkt - taadas galiigi nav "shirpatrebs" un cik atceros pat DigiKey taadu katalogaa nav. Kad man kaadu laiku atpakalj taadas vajadzeeja manam kameras radio kontrolierim - izdevaas atrast ieksh Mouser. Bet tas bija pirms gadiem 3, varbuut pieejamiiba ir uzlabojusies (vai tieshi otraadi - samazinaajusies :: .

Par tact-switchu esamiibu ar 4 poziicijaam (lai ieguutu tevis mineeto 0-1-0-1-0-1-0) kautkaa dzirdeejis neesmu... gan jau ka ja vaig kaadu miljonu tad var no kjiinieshu ruupniicas kaadas pasuutiit individuaalu dizainu... bet par taadu jau gatavu pieejamiibu droshvien vari aizmirst.

Veel viens nedaudz brutaalaaks risinaajums - njemt ljoti plaanus tact-switch ar dazhaadiem spiediena speekiem (parasti razhotaajs vienu pogas modeli piedaavaa ar dazhaadiem nepiecieshamajiem nospieshanas speekiem) un "sakraut" vinjus vienu virs otra (pirms dabuuju augstaakmineetos "double action tact switch" taa arii dariiju un straadaaja ljoti ok). Taadaa veidaa pirmaa vienmeer nospiediisies poga ar mazaako nepiecieshamo speeku utt utjp (elementaara fizika). Vieniigi jaapieveersh uzmaniiba arii tam cik konkreetajai pogai nepiecieshams speeks lai notureetu kontaktu sasleegtu (parasti tas atshkjiras no speeka kas nepiecieshams lai pogu sasleegtu, lasiit pogu datasheetus), lai pogas pareizaa seciibaa ne tikai sasleegtos bet arii atsleegtos. Veel protams probleema kaa augsheejo pogu (vai pogas) piestiprinaat. Es augsheejo pogu (manaa konstrukcijaa bija 2 pogas, viena uz plates, otra uz pirmaas) vienkaarshi ar superliimi uzliimeeju uz pirmaas pogas spiezhamaa laukuma (manaa gadiijumaa es lietoju plaanas pogas bez "stumbenjiem") un kontaktus pievienoju platei ar ljoti tieviem viitiem vara vadinjiem kurus peec tam nopuutu ar kautkaadu gumijas aerosolu pret oksidaaciju.

----------

